# Where to buy resistor for smoke unit?



## David&Alexis (Dec 9, 2012)

In another post, Gunrunnerjohn advised me that I should consider replacing the 30 ohn ceramic resistor in my Polar Express O-gauge with a 27 or 24 ohm wire wound resistor. I checked with the two places that he suggested (The train tender and Modern Toy Train Parts). One place didn't have them and the other place only had 18 ohm resistors. I was cautioned that with 18 ohm, I would not be able to run the train wide open because the resistor would burn out prematurely. Do you agree? Can anyone suggest a place that would have 24ohm?

I currently get good smoke at wide open due to some improvements that I made, but don't get much at lower (normal) speeds. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try Chuck Sartor at O'nly 3 Rail, he's another good source.


----------



## David&Alexis (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you agree that I would have an issue with an 18?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The 18 ohm may be a bit much, I don't think I'd go that low. My first choice would be a 24 ohm, and I'd probably see if I could get a 20 or 22 ohm at the same time in case I wanted to experiment. The actual cost of the resistors shouldn't be that much, the shipping may be a bigger hit.


----------

